# Strain List A-Z



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

saw this posted on hg420 and thought it could help someone out as it has helped me!

A 
A-K (BC Seed Co.) Afghani #1 X Hindu Kush 
Acapulco Gold (Dr. Greenthumb) Landraces; Mexico, Acapulco 
Afghan Delight (Soma) Afghani Skunk X Afghani Hawaiian 
Afghani Orange (Capricorn) California Orange X Afghani 
Afghani Special (KC Brains) Afghani X Double Afghani 
Afghani Wonder (Blue Hemp) Afghani X Pakistani 
Afghanica (Flying Dutchmen) Afghani #1 X Original Skunk 
AK-47 (Serious) Colombian X Mexican X Thai X Afghani 
All Green (Celebrity) Hindu Kush X Haze 
Alp King (Valchanvre) Afghani X Skunk 
Alpha 13 (Dr Chronic) 
Amarelo (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazilian Sativa 
Amazonia (White Widow Web) White Widow X Green Thai 
Ambrosia (Jordan of the Island) God Bud X Burmese 
Americano (Entreprise) Skunk X Northern Light 
Amethyst Bud (Soma) Lavender Bud X Afghani Hawaiian 
Amnesia 99 (JLP) Soma Amnesia Haze X Cinderella 99 
Amnesia Haze (Soma) Afghani Hawaiian X SouthEast Asia 
AMS (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X Swiss Indica 
Amstel Gold = Passion #1 (Dutch Passion) 
Amsterdam Bubblegum (THC Seeds) Afghani X Blueberry 
Apollo 11 (Brothers Grimm)Cinderella 99 xGenius/[shivaskunk x JH f2]xshivaskunk
Apollo 13 (Brothers Grimm) Genius X Princess 88 
Apollo GF4 (Canadian Seed Co.) Apollo 11 X Genius 
Apollo Mist (Reservoir) Apollo 11 G4 X 1998 Pre-Sensi Kali Mist Mother 
Apollo Orange (Spice Brothers) California Orange X Apollo 11 Genius pheno 
Apollo Thunder (Spice Brothers) Apollo 11 X Matanuska Thunderfuck 
Apollos Trip (Reservoir) Apollo 11 X Apollo 13 
Apple Pie (Reeferman) Acapulco Gold X Highland Nepalese 
Arjans Haze #2 (Green House) Nevilles Haze X Super Silver Haze X Laosian 
Arjan's Strawberry Haze (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X [Northern Light #5 X Haze] 
Asia Girl (Reeferman) [Thai X Nepalese] X Northern Lights #5 
Astroboy (Subcool) Apollo13 X Ortega X Cinderella 99 
Aurora (Chimera) Blue Domino X Northern Light 
Aurora B (Flying Dutchmen) Northern Lights X Skunk #1 
Aurora Indica (Nirvana) Afghani X Northern Lights 
Australian Blue (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Duck X Blue Haze 
Avalon (Next Generation) Afghani X Blueberry 
arjan's strawberry haze (greenhouse) swiss sativa X [northern light #5 x haze] 
AMS (greenhouse) swiss sativa X swiss indica 
americano (entreprise seeds) skunk X northern light 
amsterdam flame(paradise seeds) india x california (hollande) 
atomic nothern lights(dr atomic) afghani indica(nord ouest us)x thai haze 
Alp king: Afghani X Skunk 
Alp Red: Alp King x Red Valais 
Agent Orange: Orange Velvet X (JC x SQ) JTR 
afghani Wonder arents: Afghani x Pakistani


----------



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

B 
B-52 (Nirvana) Big Bud X Skunk 
B- 52 Bomber (Almighty) White Widow X Lionheart 
Bahia Black Head (KC Brains) Thai X Brazil X KC 606 
Baked Alaska (Juan Moore) Peak 19 X Tangerine 
Baldy (BC Seed Co.) Big Bud X Northern Light #5 
Bangi aka Congo (A.C.E.) [Congolese x Congolese] X [Chitral X Chitral X Chitral] 
Basic #5 (SSSC) a Northern Light 
Basic Diesel (Reservoir) SSSC M-39 X Sour Diesel 
BC Albino Rhino (BC Bud Depot) Also known as White Rhino 
BC Big Bang (Next Generation) BC Big Bud X Dynamite 
BC Biker Bud (THC Seeds) Afghani X Northern Light X White Widow 
BC Blue #1 (THC Seeds) Blueberry X Blueberry X BC Biker Bud 
BC God Bud (BC Bud Depot) God X Hawaiian X Purple Indica 
BC Purple Star (BC Bud Depot) Purple Star X BC Purple Indica 
BC Sweet God (BC Bud Depot) BC God Bud X BC Sweet Tooth 
BC Sweet Tooth (BC Bud Depot) An advancement of Sweet Tooth #3 
BC Timewarp Chemo (Woodhorse) Timewarp X Citrus X BC Chemo 
Beatrix Choice (SSSC) [Afghani x South African] X Acapulco Gold 
Beauty and the Beast (BCGA) Chemo X Cinderella 99 
Bella Ciao (Tiki) Northern Lights X ?? 
Belizean Sativa (Reeferman) Landraces, Belize 
Belladonna (Paradise) Superskunk X F1 Hybrid (?) 
Belizean Sativa (Reeferman) Landraces; Belize 
Betazoid (Entreprise) Grapefruit X Northern Light X African Sativa 
Berry Blaster (Motarebel) Blueberry Afghani X Cherry Bomb II 
Berry Bolt (Motarebel) G-Bolt X Bubbleberry 
Berry Bud (Motarebel) Afghani X Firecracker 
Berry Kush (Motarebel) Bubbleberry X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt] 
Biddy Early (Magus) Early Skunk F2 X Warlock 
Big Bang (Greenhouse) Skunk X Northern Light X El Nino 
Big Blue (BC Seed Co.) Northern Light #5 X Blueberry 
Big Bud (SSSC) [Big Bud cutting X Northern Lights #1] X Big Bud cutting 
Big Bud (Nirvana) Afghani X Skunk #1 
Big Buddha Blue Cheese (Big Buddha) Big Buddha Cheese X Blueberry 
Big Buddha Cheese (Big Buddha) (Afghani X Cheese) X Original UK Cheese 
Big Funk (Legends) [Skunk X Big Bud] X ?? 
Big Gun (Capricorn) AK-47 X Matanuska Tundra 
Big Mac (Federation) BC Big Bud X Mikado 
Big Thunder (Reeferman) a Humbolt strain X Kodiak Gold 
Big Treat (Breeder Steve) Dutch Treat X Big Skunk 
Bitchin Blue (Motarebel) BlueMoonshine X Killa Queen 
Black Cherry (Subcool) Cherry DannyBoy X Black Russian 
Black Cherry (Subcool) ?? [Airborne G-13 X Cinderella 99 X Ortega] X [Cinderella 99 X Blackberry X Cherry AK47] ?? 
Black Domina (Sensi) Ortega X ?? 
Black Gold (Dman) Columbian Gold X [G13 x Black Widow] 
Black Ice (Motarebel) Black Domina X Ice 
Black Kat (Motarebel) [G13 X Black Widow] X FireCracker 
Black Mamba (Blue Grass) Black Domina X Blue Bubblejuice 
Black Spice (Dman) Silver Spice X G13 X Black Widow 
Black Widow (Mr. Nice) Brazilian Sativa X South Indian Hybrid 
Blonde Widow (Motarebel) Strawberry Blonde X Aloha 98 White Widow 
Blue Alaskan fem. (Reeferman) Matanuska Thunderfuck X Blueberry Sativa 
Blue Apollo (Joey Weed) Blueberry X Apollo 11 
Blue Bubblejuice (Blue Grass) Bubblejuice X Blueberry 
Blue Candy (Mr. Blue) Blue Skunk X Cotton Candy 
Blue Cheese (Bid Buddha) Orig. UK Cheese X Blueberry 
Blue Crystal (World Wide Seeds) White Heaven X Blueberry 
Blue Dynamite (Next Generation) ??Blueberry X Dynamite?? 
Blue God (Jordan of the Island) Blueberry X Godbud 
Blue Goo (Blue Grass) Blue BubbleJuice X Double G 
Blue Grape #1 (Electric Seed) Grapefruit X Blueberry 
Blue Haze (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Haze X Blueberry 
Blue Hen (Blue Grass) DP-Blueberry X Super Silver Haze -GH
Blue Hun (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Blue Russian 
Blue Jack (Reeferman) Blueberry X Jack Herer X Northern Lights #5 
Blue Jamaican (Blue Grass) Marleys Collie X Blue Russian 
Blue Kiev (Blue Grass) Blue Russian X AK-47 
Blue Kronic (Motarebel) [BlueMoonshine X Killa Queen] X Black Kat 
Blue Moon Rocks (BOG) Blue Moon X BogBubble 
Blue Mystic (Nirvana) Blueberry X Skunk 
Blue Nepalese (Reeferman) Nepalese Sativa X Blueberry Sativa 
Blue Pearl (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Silver Pearl X Blue Haze 
Blue Rocket (Blue Grass) Blue Rocker X Blue Bubblejuice 
Blue Russian (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Juicy Russian 
Blue Skunk X (Mr. Blue) Blueberry X Skunk 
Blue Thunder (Sagarmatha) Blueberry X Matanuska Tundra 
Blue Thunder (Reeferman) Blueberry Sativa X Kodiak Lavender 
Blue Widow (NCGA) Blueberry X Aloha White Widow 
Blueberry (DJ Short) [Oaxacan Gold X Chocolate Thai] X Highland Thai X Afghani 
Blueberry Blast (Reeferman) Northern Lights #5 X Blueberry Indica 
Blueberry Haze (DNA) Dj Short Blueberry X Secret Haze 
Blueberry Magic (Reeferman) Magic Carpet Ride X Blueberry Sativa 
Blueberry NL (Dr. Atomic) Blueberry X Northern Lights 
Blueberry Punch (Next Generation) Blueberry X Romulan 
Bluebottle (?Xbx?) (SuperSkunk X BubbleGum Indica) X Blueberry Sativa 
Bluez Cluez (Juan Moore) Blue Widow X Tangerine 
Bogglegum (BOG) Northern Lights #5 X Bubblegum 
Bombers Widow (Motarebel) [G-13 X Black Widow] X Cherry Bomb II 
black domina de sensi: afhgani x ortega6 x hash plant 
Bottle Rocket (Reservoir) Killer Queen X DTC 99 
Brains Choice (KC Brains) Jamaica Lambsbread 94 X ?Leda Uno 96? X White Widow 
Brains Damage (KC Brains) Mexico, Acapulco X [Hawaii 93 X Mango 2001 X KC 36 606] 
Brains Escape (KC Brains) Edelwuiss X [Brazil, Salvador X KC 606] 
Brainwreck (HighGrade) Trainwreck X White Widow 
Brazil KC (KC Brains) Mango Vermelho, Paranaiba X K.C. 606 
Brazilian Gold (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazil 
Brazilian Haze (Brazilian Seed Company) Haze X Brazilian Khola 
Brazilian Lemon (Brazilian Seed Company) Mango Rosa X a Secret Strain 
Brazilian Skunk (Brazilian Seed Company) Original Green X Early Chemo 
Bronze Whaler (MJOZ) Bronze Whaler X Skunk #1 
Bubbleberry (Dman) Blueberry X Bubblegum 
Bubbleberry (Sagarmatha) Bubblegum X Blueberry 
Bubblefunk (BC Seed Co.) Bubbleberry X Northern Light #5 
Bubblejuice (Blue Grass) Juicy Fruit X Bubblegum 
Bud Bunnie (White Widow Web) White Widow X Super Skunk 
Buddha (Dutch Passion) [Oasis X Shiva X Haze] X [Oasis X Shiva X Skunk] 
Buddhas Sister (Soma) Reclining Buddha X Afghani Hawaiian 
Burmaberry (Reeferman) Shishkaberry #3 X Burmese 
Burmese Pure (Reeferman) Landraces; Highland Burma 
BushDoctor (??) Airborne G13 X [Malawi X Jamaican] 
Bushmans (Herbaria) South African Sativa, Ciskei 
Butterscotch Hawaiian (Reeferman) a Hawaiian X Butterscotch Afghan 
big bang (greenhouse) skunk X northern light X el nino 
blueberry (dj short) [oaxacan gold X chocolate thai] X highland thai X afghan 
betazoid (entreprise seeds) grapefruit X northern light X african sativa 
BC big bud(jordon of the islands) big bud x sativa non précisée (breeder suisse) 
blueberry x nice(irish rose seeds) blueberry(m)x mr nice(f) 
blue moonshine(dj short) highland thai(f)x afghan(m) 
blue skunk spécial(connoisseur collection seeds) blueberry#1 x nothern lights#5 
blue velvet(dj short)purple thai(f)x afghan(m) 
Blue 13: SuperBlueberry x X13 Sat 
Bluez Cluez :Blue Widow x Tangarine 
Berryjuana: OG Herjuana (femelle) X Blueberry Sativa (male) 
Bog Lifesaver: Subcool's Jack's Cleaner x DJ shorts Blueberry x BogBubble(précision 
Blue Dog : Old School Blueberry x The Dog 
Black Baloney:bwg-13 x stb/13 
Big Orange Spirit : orange bud[female f-1] x bigbud/calio x bigbud/greenspirit 
Blue Marriage : White mr.nice x blueberry/iceprincess 
Black Hash Plant : bwg-13 x g13hp 
Black & Blue Princess : bwg-13 x Blueberry x Blueberry / Iceprincess 
Blue Baloney : Stb/13 
BIG Foot : Big Bud X Grimm male 
big buddha blue cheese(big buddha)(Afghani X Cheese Male) X Original UK Cheese x blueberry


----------



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

C 
C-Plus (Chimera & DJ Short) California Orange X Djs Blueberry 
c4: frost bite(f) x shiskas(m) 
chewing : doublegum ( sister of alpin rocket )x swiss sativa 
C4 (Chimera) Frost Bite X Shishkaberry 
Cali Miss (BC Seed Co.) Haze X Five-O 
California Grapefruit (DNA) [Northern Light #1 X Californian Skunk #1 90s] X Californian Afghani 80s 
California Special (KC Brains) American California X Skunk 
Calizhar (Chimera) Cali-O X Shiskaberry 
Calvin (BlueHemp) California Orange X Landraces, Lebanese X Swiss Sativa 
Calyxxx (Almighty) Grapefruit X Friesland X a old school humbolt 
Canadian Classic (Reeferman) Grapefruit X Burmese 
Candy Cane Brain (Shadow Seed) Silver Shadow X Grapefruit 
Canela (A.C.E) Indian Malana X Jamaican Blue Mountain 1984 
Canna Sutra (Delta 9) Reclining Buddha X Sensi Star 
Cannalope Haze (DNA) Haze X Landraces; Mexico, Michoacan 
Capricho (Canna Biogen) Manali X Colombian 
Caribe (Canna Biogen) Jamaica X [Jamaica X [Northern Light #5 X Haze]] 
Celestial Temple Sativa (Federation) Landraces; Ecuador, Andes Mountains 
Champagne (Reeferman) [Hashplant X Hindu Kush] X Burmese 
Cheese (Big Buddhas) Orig. UK Cheese X Afghani 
Chemo Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) 2 differents Chemo 
Chemota Dragon (Motarebel) UBC Chemo X Killa Queen 
Cherry Berry (Reeferman) Cherry Bomb X Blueberry Indica 
Cherry Bomb (Almighty) Lionheart X Sage 
Cherry Bomb #2 (Prairiefire) M-80 Cherry Bomb from Northern California X Cherry Bomb from Southern Kentucky 
Cherry Thai (Reeferman) Cherry Bomb X Oregon Purple Thai 
Chewing (BlueHemp) Double Gum X Swiss Sativa 
Chilla (BlueHemp) Kush X Nepali 
China White (Reeferman) Chinese Indica X Nepalese Indica 
Chinese Indica (Reeferman) Landraces; SouthWest China, Yunnan 
Chitral (Dutch Passion) Chitral-Hasj X Skunk 
Chocolate Chunk (ThSeeds) Afghan X S.A.G.E. 
Chronic (Serious) Northern Light X [Skunk X Northern Light] X AK47 
Chronicle (BlueHemp) Chronic X Lebanese X Swiss Sativa 
Chrystal (Nirvana) [White Widow X Northern Lights] X Northern Lights 
Church, the (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X SuperSkunk X Skunk X Northern Light 
Cinderella 99 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 88 
Cinderella Blues (Spice Brothers) Blueberry Sativa X Cinderella 99 
Cindy Princess (Spice Brothers) Cinderella 99 X Ice Princess 
Cinnamon (Female Seeds) Jack Herer X ?? 
Citral (Nirvana) Hindu Kush X ?? 
Citralah (Soma) Landraces; Pakistan, Chittral X Afghani Hawaiian 
Citrus Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Skunk #1 X California Orange 
City Slicker (Motarebel) Pacific G13 X NYC Diesel 
Cloud #7 (Herbaria) Afghan X South African 
Colombian Gold (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazil 
Colombian Haze (Brazilian Seed) Colombian Gold X Haze Special 
Colombian Jack (Brazilian Seed Company) Colombian Gold X Jack Herer 
Congo aka Bangi (A.C.E.) [Congolese X Congolese] X [Chitral X Chitral X Chitral] 
Conquistador (Subcool) Hashplant X Ortega X Cinderella 99 
Continental (A.C.E) Caribbean X Congolese X Pakistani 
Cotton Candy (Federation) Afghani X Blueberry 
Couchlock (BC Seed Co.) Northern Lights #5 X Afghani #1 
Crazy Daze (Dman) Red Haze X [G13 x Black Widow] 
Cripple Creek (Tom Hill) Pine Tar Kush X Deep Chunk 
Critical Hash 47 (Spice Brothers) [Hashplant x Critical Mass] X AK-47 
Critical Mass (Mr. Nice) Afghani X Skunk #1 
Crown Royal (Federation) Hawaiian Sativa X Mikado 
Crystal (Nirvana) White Widow X Northern Lights 
Crystal Lightning (White Widow Web) White Widow X Super Thai 
Crystal Limit (KC Brains) Crystal X KC 606 
Crystal Paradise (KC Brains) Californian BigBud Skunk X Brazil (Mango Vermelho from Brazil, Paranaiba) 
Crystal Ship, the (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Kodiak Gold 
Crystalberry (Cannabis Pros) Blueberry X Northern Light #5 
Cujo (Motarebel) Dogbite X Killa Queen 
caramella (homegrown fantaseeds) CO#5 X Nu#8 
chronic (serious seeds) northern light X [skunk X northern light] X AK47 
caramella(homegrown fantaseeds) co#5 x nu#8 
chocolate chunk(th seeds) afghan x sage 
Cali grapefruit: Nothern lights #1 X Skunk #1 (femelle) X Afgahni (male)) 
Compassion Blue :Bluewidow f-1 female x Blueberry / Blue Moonshine f-1 male 
chilla arents: Kush x Nepali 
chronicle arents: Chronic from Serious Seeds x Lebanese x Swiss Sativa 
California Orange ou "Cali-O" [Thai x (Afghani x Acapulco Gold)]


----------



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

D 
Da Bomb (Dman) [G13 X Black Widow] X Cinderella 99 
Dagga (Cannbis Pros) Landraces; South Africa, East Coast 
Dankee Doodle (KC Brains) [Viking 90 X Big Buds 93] X KC 636 
Dannyboy (Subcool) Killer Queen X Taco 
Dark Kush (BlueHemp) Landraces, Hindu Kush Mountains 
Dark Vader (BlueHemp) Kush X [Kush X Afghani] 
Dawg (??) Aesops Fables Fox X Grapes 
Daywrecker - See Headband Diesel 
Delta 9 (Dutch Passion) Isis X Flo 
Deep Chunk (Tom Hills) Afghanistan IBL 
Desert Queen (No Mercy) Sudden Death # Master Ice X Everest Queen # WK 
Destroyer (Canna Biogen) Meao Thai X [Mexican X Colombian] 
Devil (Mr. Nice) Afghan X [Afghan X Skunk] 
Diablo (Next Generation) Blueberry X Grapefruit X South African Sativa 
Diamond Head (Sagarmatha) Flow X Atypical Flow 
Diesel (??) Mass Super Skunk X Chem Dawg 
Diesel 39 (Reservoir) M-39 X Sour Diesel 
Dirty Harry (Motarebel) Grapefruit Bx1 X Herijuana 
Diva G (Tuktuk) G13 X Cali Sat 
Dixie Chicken (Juan Moore) Jacks Cleaner X Airbornes G13 
Dixie Crystals (Juan Moore) Aloha 98 White Widow X Cinderella 99 
Doc Chronic (Reeferman) Fraser Valley Sativa Hashplant X California Indica 
Doctor, the (Greenhouse) Great White Shark X South Indian X SuperSkunk 
Dolce Vita (Dutch Passion) Isis X Power Plant 
Dope, the (AAA Seeds) Northern Lights #5 X Haze 
Double Dutch (Magus) pre-2000 Chronic X Warlock 
Double Dutch Haze Skunk (Fleur du Mal) Dutch Haze SkunkX [Haze #19 X Skunk #1] 
Double Purple Doja (Subcool) Sputnik 1.0 X Black Russian 
DTC 99 (Spice Brothers) Durban Thai Highflyer X Cinderella 99 
Ducksfoot (WallyDuck) Ducksfoot X Sativa backcrossed to 97% ducksfoot 
Durban / Durban Poison (Sensi / Dutch Passion) Landraces; South Africa, Durban 
Durban Poison (Nirvana) South African Sativa X Skunk 
Durban Red (Effettoserra) Landraces; Durban X Purple Widow 
Durban Thai Highflier (SSSC) Thai X Durban Poison 
Durga Mata (Paradise) Shiva X Shiva 
Dutch Dragon (Paradise) [Durban X Skunk] X California Indica 
dutch dragon (paradise seeds) [durban X skunk] X california indica 
dutchmen royal orange(flying dutchmen) skunk#1(m) x california orange(f) 
DTC:aka Durban X Thai X Cinderella99 
Darlene: Sharon WW x SanamartaGold 
dark kush arents: Landrace, selectioned 
darkvader arents: Kush x Afghani backcrossed on the Kushmum


----------



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

E 
Early Brambleberry (Patch Works) Early Bramble X Purple Pineberry 
Early Chemo (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Girl X UBC Chemo 
Early Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X Original Green 
Early Misty (Nirvana) Misty X Skunk 
Early Queen (Mr. Nice) early Californian blends X Mexican Sativa 
Early Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Early Pearl 
Early White (Effettoserra) Northern Lights early genotype X White Special early genotype 
Eclipse (Homegrown Fantaseeds) BubbleGum 95 X Hindu Kush #12 
El Nino (Green House) [Haze X Super Skunk] X [Brazilian X South Indian] 
El Peru (Blue Grass) El Nino X Peruvian Skunk 
Electric Haze (BC Seed Co.) Northern Light #5 X Haze 
Elvis aka Elvis PressedMe (Celebrity) Chitral X Skunk 
Endless Sky ( Dman, Spice Bros, Doc Green Thumb) Grenadine X Iranian Indica
Ethiopian Highland (African) Landraces; Ethiopian Highland 
Euforia (Dutch Passion) a selected Skunk X a selected Skunk 
Everest Queen (No Mercy) K-2 X Shiva Special 
Exile (Magus) Warlock (50%) X Northern Lights (25%) X White Widow 
eclipse (homegrown fantaseeds) bubble gum 95 X hindu kusk #12 

F 
FNBlue (Vancouver Seeds) Blueberry X Fuckin Incredible 
Far Out (World Wide Seeds) Northern Lights X Haze 
Fast Blast (Afropis) Landraces; Iranian X Blueberry 
Fast Manitoba (Great White North) Early Girl X ?Early Girl? 
Fig Widow Queen (Dutch Flowers) Fig Skunk X Aloha 98 Widow X Cinderella 99 
Fighting Buddah (Chimera & DJ Short) Burmese X Blueberry 
Fijian Sativa (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Landraces; Fijis Island 
Five-O (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Indica X Northern Lights #5 
Flo (Dj Short) Purple Thai X Afghani 
FourWay (Head Seeds) [Cinderella 99 X Apollo 11] X [New York City Diesel X G-13] 
Free Tibet (Soma) Nepalese Hash Plant X Afghani Hawaiian 
Fruit Bowl (Sunshine) Purple Maui X Sweet Tooth #3 
Fruity Juice (Sensi) Thai X ?? 
Fruity Thai (Ceres) Thai Sativa X Dutch Indica 
Fuma Con Diablos (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X Original Haze 
Fumar Con Dios (Flying Dutchmen) Original Haze X Skunk #1 
flo (dj short) purple thai X afghani indica 
Farinet: Walliser Queen x Alp King 
Floater:Flo x Jacks Cleaner x Blueberry


----------



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

G 
G-Berry (?Memy?) G13 X Blackberry X Doublegum 
G-Bolt (Motarebel) Pacific G-13 X Yumbolt 
G-Star (Motarebel) Star Gazer X [AK-47 X White Widow X G13] 
G-SUS (Reeferman) G13 X Godbud 
G13 Blue Widow (NCGA) [Blaze x G13 x Northern Lights] X Blue Widow or G13 X Blue Widow 
G13 Diesel (Head Seeds) G13bx X Rezdogs East Coast Sour Diesel v3 
Generals Daughter (Fleur du Mal) [G13 X Northern Lights] X Cinderella 99 
Ghandi (High Quality) South Indian X Skunk 
Ghaze Bx1 (Dutch Flowers) [G13 X Uber Candy Haze] X G13 
Ghost (Reeferman) Burmese X Kali Mist 
Giant Cindy (Spice Brothers) Green Giant X Cinderella 99 
Giant Princess (Spice Brothers) Green Giant X Ice Princess 
Gods Treat (Jordan of the Island) Dutch Treat X God Bud 
Golden Haze (Dr. Greenthumb) Acapulco Gold X Haze 
Golden Skush (GN03) Skunk X Hindu Kush 
GoldenMoon (GoldenSeed) GoldenSkunk X Mazar 
Gonzo #1 (Reservoir) M-39 X Williams Wonder 
Gordys Spice #18 (Motarebel) Pacific G-13 X Northern Lights #5 
Gourdbuster (Motarebel) City Slicker X Killa Queen 
Granflora (Owls Production) Afghan X Purpurea Ticinensis 
Grape Mayhem (Motarebel) Mayhem X Grapefruit Bx1 
Grape Punch (BOG) Lifesaver X Bogglegum 
Grapefruit Haze (Next Generation) Grapefruit X Haze 
Grapeskunk (Next Generation) Super Skunk X Grapefruit X Blueberry 
Great Garberville Pure (Reeferman) Thai X Afghani Hawaiian 
Great White Shark (Green House) Super Skunk X White Widow 
Green Devil (Tiki) Bambata X Shulam 
Green Giant (Spice Brothers) Big Bud X Shiva Skunk 
Green Goddess (GN03) Citral X Afghani Hawaiian X G13 Haze 
Green Medicine (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X White Rhino 
Green Spirit (Dutch Passion) Big Bud X Skunk #1 
Grenadella (Afropips) Grenadine X Cinderella 99 
Grenadine (Dr. Greenthumb) [Niagara X Shiva] X G13 
Grimm White Shark (Brothers Grimm) Big Bud X Super Skunk 
Guerrilla (A.C.E.) South African; Leshoto X Nepalese; Kathmandù Valley 
Gypsys Kiss (Reeferman) White Widow X Petrolia Headstash 
Grape Haze : concord grape x metal haze


----------



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

H 
Hash Balls 2 (Goodhouse) Hash Plant X KGB 
Hash Heaven (Soma) G13 Hashplant X G13 Haze X Lavender 
Hash Khan (Effettoserra) Maroc X Dutch Skunk 
Hash Plant (Seedsman) Hash Plant X Northern Lights #1 
Hash Plant (Sensi) [Hashplant X Northern Lights #1] X Hashplant 
Hashberry (Mandala) Landraces, N. India, Kashmir X ?? 
Haleys Comet (Flying Dutchmen) Early Californian X Skunk #1 
Hardcore (Secret Valley) primary Big Bud X Djs Blueberry 
Hawaiian Goddess #3 (Motarebel) Hawaiian Pheno BC God Bud X Sweet Tooth #3 
Hawaiian Indica (Sensi) Landraces: Hawaii X Northern Lights 
Hawaiian Skunk (Seedsman) Hawaiian Indica X Skunk #1 
Hawaiian Sativa (Federation) Landraces: Hawaii, Mauna Kea 
Hawaiian Snow (Green House) [Hawaiian Haze X Pure Haze] X Nevilles Haze 
Haze (BlueHemp) Haze19 X unknown Haze 
Haze Mist (Flying Dutchmen) South Indian, Kerala X Original Haze 
Haze Special (KC Brains) Nevilles Haze X K.C.606 
Headband Diesel = [Super Skunk X Sensi Northern Lights] X Chem /dawg 
Headstash (??) ?Indica Pheno from Herijuana? 
Heavy Duty Fruity (THSeeds) Big Bud X Afghani Skunk 
Hempstar (Dutch Passion) Skunk X Oasis X Haze 
Herijuana (Woodhorse) Kentucky Outdoor X Headstash 
Herijuana (Motarebel) Killer New Haven Strain X Petrolia Headstash 
High Land (Goodhouse) [Jack Herer X White Widow] X KGB 
Highend (Legends) Rene X Djs Blueberry 
Highland Afghani (Reeferman) F1 Hybrid of 2 highland Afghani 
Himalayan Gold (Green House) Landraces; Himalayan X South Indian 
Hindu Kush (Sensi) Landraces; India, Hindu Kush Mountains 
HOG, the (THSeeds) Afghani X Skunk 
Homegrown Fantasy (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Afghani X White Widow 
Hoosier HootnHollar (SSSC) Nacked Lady X Early Mexican Gold 
Hubba Bubba (Capricorn) Blueberry X Cinderella 99 
Humboldt Berry (Motarebel) Trainwreck X Blueberry 
Huron (Dr. Greenthumb) Niagara X White Widow 
hash master(doc bush seeds) ? 
hawaian haze(greenhouse seeds) hawaian x secret indica 
haze arents: Haze19 x unknown Haze 


I 


Ice (Nirvana) Afghani X Skunk X Northern Lights X Shiva 
ICE® (femaleseeds.nl) Skunk Special X White Widow "Even a little bit of Blue Berry"
Ice Princess (Brothers Grimm) Cinderella 88 X White Widow 
Ice Queen (No Mercy) Master Ice X Valley Queen 
Indian Haze (Seedsman) South Indian Kerala X Haze 
Indian Skunk (Seedsman) South Indian Kerala X Skunk #1 
Indigo (Vancouver Seeds) North African X Afghani Indica 
Ingemars Punch (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Sweet Skunk 
Island Bud (Great White North) Early Sativa X ?Early Sativa? 
Island Lady (Amsterdam Marijuana) Purple Power X Master Kush 
Island Sweet Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Big Skunk #1


----------



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

J 
J.J.s Gold (Dr. Greenthumb) Millenium Bud X Acapulco Gold 
Jack Flash (Sensi) Jack Herer X Super Skunk 
Jack Frost (GoldenSeed) Jack Herer X White Widow X Northern Light #5 
Jack Herer (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5 X Haze 
Jack The Ripper (Subcool) Jacks Cleaner P1 X Space Queen 
JackHammer (Motarebel) SuperJack X BlockHead 
Jamaica (Hemcy) Lambsbread X [Skunk X Ruderalis] 
Jamaican (Federation) Landraces; Jamaica X ?? 
Jamaican Pearl (Sensi) ?Marleys Collie X Early Pearl? 
Janis Special (Fleur du Mal) Silver Pearl X Blue Widow 
Jillybean (Subcool) Orange Velvet X Space Queen 
Jim Dandy (Motarebel) Jim Wakeford X Killa Queen 
Johnny Blaze (Chimera) Nevilles Haze X Blueberry 
jamaican Jam: Jamaican Spear & Afghan

K 
K2 Special (No Mercy) [K2 X Mexican Haze] X Victory 
K.C.33 (KC Brains) Afghani X Haze X Ukrainian strain 
K.C.36 (KC Brains) Indica from Spain X K.C.606 
K.C.42 (KC Brains) New Zealand Best X K.C.639 
K-Train (Woodhorse) K2 X Arcata Trainwreck 
Kahuna (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer X Afghani 
Hawaiian 
Kalis Bliss (Reeferman) Reefermans Cambodian X Cinderella 99 
Kali Spice (Dman) Kali Mist X Silver Spice 
Kalichakra (Mandala) Crystal Queen X White Satin 
Kanasuta (Canadian Seed Co.) Aurora Beaurealis X Cinderella 99 
Kariba Surprise (African Seeds) Landraces; Zambezi River 
Karpov (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Blueberry 
Kasparov (Blue Grass) Blue Kiev X Blueberry 
Kerala Krush (Flying Dutchmen) South Indian, Kerala X Skunk #1 
Kerala Skunk (Dutch Passion) South Indian, Kerala X Skunk #1 
KGB (Vancouver Seeds) Afghani X Burmese 
Khola (Dutch Passion) [Thailand X Brazil] X ?an early dutch strain 
Kill Bill (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Williams Wonder 
Killa Kush (Motarebel) Bubba Kush X Killa Queen 
Killer Apollo (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Apollo 11 
Killer Kristalls (Motarebel) Jim Dandy X Black Kat 
Killer Newhaven (??) Sativa Pheno from Herijuana 
Killer Queen (Reservoir) Airbornes G13 X Cinderella 99 
Killer Queen 2 (Canadian Seed Co.) G13 X Cinderella 99 
Killian (Motarebel) Killa Queen X NYC Diesel 
KC 33 (KC brain) afghani X haze X ukrainian stain (source big book of buds) 
Killer Baloney :stb/13 male x killer queen mum 
Killin Garberville (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Sativa X Afghani Indica 
Kings Kross (Reeferman) [King X Charles Kush] X King 
Kiwi (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Landraces; New Zealand 
Klingonberry (Dutch Flowers) Bubblegum X Sagarmathas Blueberry X Aloha 98 
Kolinahr (Enterprise) Vulcan X White Widow 
Kong (Laughing Moon) Kong X [White Russian X BubbleGum] 
Kranial Kush (Motarebel) Bubba Kush X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt] 
Kush Berry (Motarebel) Bubbleberry X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt] 
Kushage (THSeeds) O.G. Kush X S.A.G.E. 
Kwik Kali (Sagarmatha) Western Winds X Stuporsonic


----------



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

L 
L.A. Confidential (DNA Genetics) O.G. L.A. Affie X Afghani 
L.S.D. (BOG) Lifesaver X NYC Diesel 
La Nina (Mr. Nice) Haze X White Widow 
Lambada (Reeferman) Brazilian X Highland Nepalese 
Lambsbread Skunk (Dutch Passion) Jamaican Lambsbread X Skunk #1 
Lasqueti Haze (BC Bud Depot) ?? X Skunk 
Lavender (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Afghani Hawaiian 
Lebanese (BlueHemp) Landraces, Lebanese 
Leda Uno (KC Brains) [secret Brazilian strain X K.C.33] X [Leda X K.C.606] 
L.A confidential(dna genetics)O.G LA Affie x afghani 
lebanese arents: pure Landrace, selectioned 
Legends Ultimate Indica (Legends) Ortega X Sweet Tooth 
Lemon Bud (Canadian Gen.) Monster Bud X Lemon Joy 
Lemon Chemo (Woodhorse) BC Chemo X Ontario Chemo 
Lemon Freeze (Subcool) Jacks Cleaner X [Jacks Cleaner X Blueberry] 
Lemon Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Citrus Skunk X Skunk #1 
Leshaze (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Lesotho X [Skunk X Haze] 
Lieu Hanh (Spice Brothers) Vietnamese X Nevilles Haze 
Lieu Hanh 99 (Spice Brothers) Lieu Hanh X Cinderella 99 
Life Star (BOG) Lifesaver X Sensi Star 
Lifesaver (BOG) Jack Cleaner X Djs Blueberry X BogBubble 
Lime Chemo (Woodhorse) Ontario Chemo X BC Chemo X Timewarp X Citrus 
Lionheart (Almighty) African Sativa X North American Genetics 
Lone Ranger (SSSC) Nepali Sativa X Michiocan Mexican Sativa 
Love Potion #1 (Reeferman) [G13 x Santa Marta Columbian Gold] X Santa Marta Columbian Gold 
Love Potion 9 (Joker) Love Potion 5 X Northern Lights 
Low P.T. (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X LowRyder 
Lowland Afghani (Reeferman) 2 Lowland Afghani strains 
Lowrider (Joint Doctors) Northern Light #2 X William Wonder X unknown hybrid 

M 
M-39 (SSSC) Skunk #1 X Basic #5 
M3 (Sunshine) [AK47 X Haze] X Hashplant 
Mako Shark (Motarebel) Black Widow X Great White Shark 
MalSp (Afropips) Malawi Gold X Silver Pearl 
Malaki (Afropips) Malawi Gold X White Russian 
Malawi 99(Afropips) Malawi Gold X Cinderella 99 
Malawi Gold (African Seeds) Landraces; Malawi, Lake Malawi 
Malberino (Afropips) Malberry X Grenadine 
Malberry (Afropips) Malawi Gold X Blueberry 
Malibu (Chimera) Cali-O X Blue Domino 
Magic Carpet Ride (Reeferman) Headstash X Cambodian 
Magic Crystal (White Widow Web) White Widow X California Orange 
Mandarin Punch (Juan Moore) Killer Queen X Tangerine 
Manga Rosa (Brazilian Seed Company) Landraces from the 70s; Brazil 
Mango (KC Brains) Afghani X KC33 
Mangolian Indica (Sagarmatha) = Afghani Skunk X Afghani X Northern Lights 
Manolito 1 (Goodhouse) White Rhino X KGB 
Marleys Collie (Sensi) 2 Jamaicains différents 
Martian Mean Green (DNA Genetics) Sharks Breath X G13 Haze 
Master Ice (No Mercy) Mind Bender X Northern Lights 
Master Kush (Black Label) Hindu Kush X Skunk 
Masterkush (Dutch Passion) Hindu Kush X Hindu Kush 
Matanuska Mist (Sagarmatha) Matanuska Tundra X Grey Mist 
Maui Mist (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Indica X Haze 
Mayhem (Motarebel) Russian Indica Clone X Blockhead 
Mazar (Dutch Passion) Afghanistan, Mazar-I-Shariff X Skunk #1 
MCW (NCGA) Mighty Mite X Chemo X White Widow 
Medicine Man (Mr. Nice) [Brazilian Sativa X South Indian] X Afghani 
MedMaster (Reeferman) UBC Chemo X Reefermans G 
Mendocino Madness (THSeeds) Northern Cali Madness X a parent of Kwiksilver 
Merlins Dream (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Afghani 
Merville Blueberry (BC Bud Depot) Blueberry X Grapefruit 
Mexican Sativa (Sensi) Mexican, Oaxacan X Pakistani Hashplant X Durban 
Mighty Haze Candy (Dutch Flower) Mighty Chemo Widow X Uber Candy Haze 
Mikush (Federation) Mikado X Kush 
Mind Bender (KC Brains) KC2 X KC33 X Afghani 
Mindfuck (Reservoir) New York City Diesel X DTC 99 
Mississippi Sweet Bud (JOTI) Kush X Burmese 
Mississippi Queen (Juan Moore) Princess 75 X Airborne G13 
Misty (Positronics) Sister of White Widow 
MK Ultra (THSeeds) G13 X O.G. Kush 
Moon Shadow (Joey Weed) [Chemo x White Rhino] X Cinderella 99 
Moonflower (Canadian Seed Co.) Cinderella 99 X Apollo 11 
Morning Dew (Dman) Endless Sky X Cinderella 99 
Mountain Jam (Chimera & Dj Short) Soulshine X Blueberry 
Mountain Lion (Almighty) Rock Bud X Lionheart 
MP5K (Dr. Chronic) AK X Afghani 
Mr. Bubble (THSeeds) Kali Mist X Bubblegum 
Mr. Majestyx (Afropips) Malberry X Cinderella 99 
Mr. Nice (Sensi) G13 X Hash Plant 
misty: white widow x nothern light/shiva 
max 49(medifarm) indica(m) x sativa(f) ??? 
millennium(greenthumb) iranian indica x [niagara x shiva] 
Martian mean green(dna genetics)sharksBraeth x g13 haze 
mp5k(dr chronic)deadly ak x afghani 
M39 Indica: Northern Lights X Skunk #1 X afghane


----------



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

N 
Neon Super Skunk (Subcool) Super Skunk X Black Russian 
Nepal Baba (Dr. Atomic) [Landraces; Nepal X Northern Lights] X Northern Lights 
Nepalese Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) [Dutch Treat x Nepali] X Chemo 
Nepalese Jam (Ace) Nepalese Kathmandu Sativa X Jamaican Blue Mountain1984 
Neon Skunk:Super Skunk x Black Russian 
niagara(greenthumb) oaxacan sativa x afghani indic 
nlx(suisse)=northern ligths X white widow 
nepali arents: pure Landrace from Baglung/Nepal 
Nepali (BlueHemp) Landraces; Nepal, Baglung 
Nevilles Haze (Green House) Pure Haze X Northern Lights 
Nevilles Haze Hybrid (Female Seeds) Nevilles Haze X Jack Herer 
New Killer Queen (Juan Moore) Airborne G13 X Cinderella 99 
New Purple Cross (Mr. Blue) Afghani X Jamaican 
New Purple Power (Nirvana) Hollands Hope X Skunk #1 
New York City Diesel (Soma) Mexican Sativa X Afghani 
Nigerian (Afropips) Landraces, Nigeria 
Nirvana Special (Nirvana) Jock Horror X Landraces; Mexico, Oaxaca 
No Mercy Special (No Mercy) [Santa Maria X Maxican Haze] X Victory 
North #1 (Hill Temple) Cinderella 99 X Blue Kiev 
Northern Berry (Peak Seeds & Hygro) Northern Lights #5 X Blueberry 
Northern Bright (Nirvana) Northern Lights X Haze 
Northern Dream (Reeferman) [Kodiak Gold Thunderfuck x Northern Lights #5] X Nothern Light #5 
Northern Lights (BC Bud Depot) Atomic Northern Light X Northern Lights #6 
Northern Lights #1 (SSSC) Afghani IBL 
Northern Lights #2 (SSSC) Hindu Kush X Thai 
Northern Lights #9 (Sagarmatha) Northern Lights X White Widow X Durban 
Northern Skunk (Peak Seeds) Northern Light #5 X Skunk 
Nutcruncher (Reeferman) Airborne G13 X Petrolia Headstash 
NYC Diesel (Soma) Sour Diesel X Afghani Hawaiian 

O 
Oasis (Dutch Passion) an advancement of Northern Lights #2 
Odins Hammer (Reeferman) Kodiak Gold X Acapulco Gold 
Oké 47 (Sensi) Afghani X ?? 
Optimus Prime (BC Bud Depot) BC Sweet Tooth X Mayne Island Indica 
Orange Apollo (Reservoir) [1977 Aeric Cali-O X Apollo 11] X Apollo 11 
OZZY: Black Domina X Grimm male 
old mother sativa(kog's own seeds) australian ?? 
original misty(homegrown) misty x misty 
Orange Chemo (Woodhorse) BC Chemo X Ontario Chemo X Timewarp X California Orange 
Orange Peako Cambodian (Reeferman) Nepalese Indica X Cambodian Sativa 
Orange Spice (Dman) Double G X White Widow 
Orangina (Blue Grass) California Orange X Blue Bubblejuice 
Orient Express (A.C.E.) Vietnam Black X Chinese; Yunnan 
Original Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Landraces from the 80s; Brazil, Sao Paulo 
Original Haze (Seedsman) [Mexican x Columbian] X Thai X South Indian Kerala 
Original Highway Delight ( High Quality) Northern Light X Skunk 
Original Strawberry Diesel (Reservoir) Strawberry Couch X Sour Diesel


----------



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

P 
Pakalolo (Sativa Seed Bank) Landraces; Hawaii, Maui X Skunk #1 
Pakistani (BlueHemp) Landraces, Pakistan 
Panama (A.C.E.) [Panama 1974 X Panama] X Panama; Canary Island 
Panama Powerhouse (Dman) Panama Red X AK-47 
Panama Punch (Cannabis Pros) Panama Green X Nevilles Haze 
Papaya (Nirvana) Citral #13 X Ice #2 
Passion Queen (??) Grapefruit X BC Grapefruit 
Passion #1 (Dutch Passion) = Amstel Gold 
Peak 19 (Sagarmatha) Stonehedge X Matanuska Tundra 
Phnom Phen (Reeferman) Thai X Haze X Cambodian 
Pine Tar Kush (Tom Hill) Pakistani IBL 
Pineapples Punch (Flying Dutchmen) Real McCoy X Skunk #1 
Pink Candy (Mr. Blue) Stinky Pinky X Cotton Candy 
Pink Widow (Effettoserra) [Afghani X South Indian] X Purple Widow 
Platinum (Afropips) Amstel Gold X Silver Pearl 
Pollypak (SSSC) Pollyanna X Pakistani Sativa 
Potent Purple (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X ?California Indica? 
Power House (Hill Temple) Deep Chunk X Cinderella 99 
Power Plant (Dutch Passion) Landraces; South Africa 
Princess 50 (Mr. Soul) Princess X [Shiva Skunk X Jack Herer] 
Princess 75 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 50 
Princess 88 aka Cinderella 88 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 75 
Princess Diesel (Reservoir) Ice Princess X Sour Diesel 
Puna Budder (THSeeds) some Hawaiian & some Afghani 
Purple Czar (Motarebel) Black Russian X The Black aka Burmese 
Purple Lightning (BC Seed Co.) Purple Indica X Northern Lights #5 
Purple Power (Amsterdam Marijuana) Hollands Hope X Skunk #1 
Purple Skunk (Dutch Passion) Purple #1 X Early Skunk 
Purple Thai (??) Oaxaca Gold X Chocolate Thai 
Pyramid (White Widow Web) White Widow X [Haze X Skunk] 
précision kahuna : super skunk x big skunk korean x jack herer x afghani hawaian 
pot of gold(flying dutchmen) skunk#1(m) x hindu kush(f 
précision shiva skunk(sensi): skunk 18.5(f-3a)x nothern light 5 
POGurple Kush X OG Kush 
Pacific Moong-13 x Blueberry / Bluemoonshin 
Pacifica Widow :Bluewidow female x blkwidow/pg f-1 male 
Pacificag female clone x bwg-13 f-1 male 
pakistani arents: pure Landrace, selectioned 


Q 
Quick Mist Diesel (Reservoir) Kali Mist X Mighty Mite X Double Sour Diesel v2 
Qc Indica Girl : Northern Light x Indica Freezland 
Quebec Gold #1:Skunk x Northern lights x Freezland


----------



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

R 
Raccoon / Rocky (Canadian Seed Co.) Afghani X Columbian Gold 
Real McCoy, the (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X South Indian Sativa 
Reclining Buddha (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Hollands Hope 
ReCON (DNA Genetics) Mutant L.A. Confidential X Cannadential 
Red Congolese (Reeferman) Congolese Sativa X [Mexican X Afghani] 
Red Devil (Greenhouse) Afghani X Afghani Skunk 
Red Haze (??) Nevilles Haze X Panama Red 
Red Horse (Goodhouse) [Jack Herer X Top 44] X KGB 
Red Sativa (Brazilian Seeds) Landraces; Brazil 
Red Widow 13 (Dman) [G13 X Black Widow] X Panama Red 
Redhaired Sonja (BlueHemp) [Afghani X Thai] X [Thai X Brazil] 
Reefer Madness (Reeferman) Mexican a.k.a Blackseed X G13 
Reefermans G (Reeferman) Airborne G13 X [Airborne G13 x Santa Marta Columbian Gold] 
Reefermans Herijuana (Reeferman) SSSCs Herijuana Sativa pheno X SSSCs Herijuana Indica pheno 
Reefermans Northern Light (Reeferman) Northern Lights #1 X Reefermans Northern Lights #5 
Reefermans Sour Diesel (Reeferman) Sour Diesel X Kush 
Reefermans Space Queen (Reeferman) Romulan X Cinderella 99 
Remus (Federation) Island Sweet Skunk X Romulan 
Renatta (A.C.E.) North East Brazilian Sativa X Cambodia Haze 
Rheingold (Nova) Sensistar X Black Domina 
Rock Bud aka Soma A+(Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Afghani Hawaiian 
Rock Star (Bong Guru) Sensi Star X Rock Bud 
Rocklock (DNA Genetics) Warlock X RockStar 
Romberry (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Romulan X Blueberry 
Romberry (BCGA) Romulan X Blueberry 
Rombolt (Motarebel) Romulan X Yumbolt 
Romulan (Federation) California X [White Whino X White Rhino] 
Romulan Haze (Next Generation) Super Silver Haze X Romulan 
Royal Hawaiian (Reeferman) Hawaiian Indica X Hawaiian Sativa 
Royal Orange (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X California Orange 
Ru-Pa (HD Canadian) Cotton Candy X Heavy Duty Fruity 
Ruderalis = Landraces, Russia 
Ruderalis Sativa (SSSC) Ruderalis X [Thai x Mexican] 
royal orange (flying dutchmen) skunk #1 X california orange 
romulan(fédération seeds) california x [white rhino x white rhino] 
rocklock(dna)warlock x rockstar 
redhaired sonja arents: Afghani x Thai and Thai x Brazil


----------



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

S 
S.A.G.E. (THSeeds) Big Sour Holy X Afghani 
SabreTooth (Motarebel) Sweet Tooth #3 X Northern Light 
Sacra Frasca (Dutch Passion) Powerplant X Skunk Passion 
Sadhu (Mandala) [?? X ??] X Landraces, N. India 
Sage & Sour (THSeeds) S.A.G.E. X Sour Diesel 
SandStorm (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Pakistan, Chitral X Landraces; Morocco, Arabene 
Sangoma (Afropips) [Malawi X Silver Pearl] X Blueberry 
Sanug (Canadian Seed Co.) Thai X Cambodian 
Sapphire Star (Jordan of the Island) Blue Hawaiian X God Bud 
Satori (Mandala) Landraces; Nepalese X ?? 
Schnazzleberry (Chimera) Blue Domino X Shishkaberry 
Senor Garcia (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X Panama Red 
Sensitron (Almighty) Jack Herer X Sensi Star 
Shagadellic (GN03) Indian Sativa X Skunk 
Shaman (Dutch Passion) Purple #1 X Skunk 
Shanti Devi (Tiki) Afghani X ?? 
Sharks Breath (DNA Genetics) Great White Shark X Jamaican Lambsbread 
Sheherazade (Paradise) Afghan X ?Mostly Sativa? 
Shenzhou (Canadian Seed Co.) Sugar Klingon X Cinderella 99 
Shiesel (Bong Guru) Shiva X NYC Diesel 
Shirin Gol (Herbaria) Landraces; Tadjikistan 
Shirin Mango (Herbaria) Shirin Gol X Afghan 
Shit (Mr. Nice) the Original Afghani X Skunk (SSSCs?) 
Shiva (Dr. Atomic) Afghani X Atomic Northern Lights X Super Crystal 
Shiva Shanti II (Sensi) Garlic Bud X Skunk X Afghani 
Shiva Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5 
Shock (Mr. Nice) White Widow X Skunk #1 
Silver Blue (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Silver Pearl X Blueberry 
Silver Dream (BlueHemp) Purple Dream X Swiss Sativa X Monstera 
Silver Pearl (Sensi) Early Pearl X Skunk #1 X Northern Lights 
Silver Spice (Dman) Endless Sky X Orange Spice 
Silverado (BlueHemp) Silver Dream X Northern Lights #2 
Skunk #1 (Dutch Passion) Afghani X Thai X Colombian Gold 
Skunk #5 (Effettoserra) [Afghani X Acapulco Gold x Colombian Gold] X Dutch Skunk 
Skunk Berry (Peak Seeds) Skunk X Blueberry 
Skunk Haze (Seedsman) Skunk #1 X Original Haze 
Skunk Kush (Sensi) Hindu Kush X Skunk #1 
Skunk Power (Effettoserra) Big yielding phenotype X White Afghani 
Skunkaberry (Reeferman) Newberry X Chinese Indica 
Skunkberry (Cannabis Pros) Blueberry X Skunk #1 
Sky Dog (Willy Jack) Jack Herer X Williams Wonder X Haze 
Skywalker (Dutch Passion) Mazar X Blueberry 
Slyder (Sagarmatha) Landraces: Afghanistan X Northern Lights 
Smoka Cola (Dman) Star Gazer X [G13 X Black Widow] 
Smokey Bear (Dutch Passion) Masterkush X KC 33 
Snow Slyder (Joker) Afghani X Northern Lights 
Snow White (Cannabis Pros) Northern Light #5 X Cinderella 99 
Somango (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer 
Somanna (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X C. Chinensis X Afghani Hawaiian 
Somativa (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer 
Somaui (Soma) Hawaiian Sativa X G-13 Haze 
Sour Diesel (Reservoir) Mexican Sativa X ??Chemo, ECSD Clone x Soma NYCD?
Sour Diesel (??) ?DNL X Daywrecker? ??
Sour Mist (Reservoir) Kali Mist X Double Sour Diesel 
Sour Queen (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Double Sour Diesel 
Sour Turbo (Motarebel) Double Sour Diesel v2 X Sour Diesel v2.5 
Sour Wonder (Reservoir) Williams Wonder X Sour Diesel 
Southern Lights (Delta 9) N.Y.C Diesel X Sensi Star 
Space Queen (Reeferman) Romulan X Cinderella 99 
Space Queen F2 (Subcool) Romulan X Cinderella 99 
Spacetooth #3 (Subcool) Sweet Tooth #3 X Space Queen 
Special AK (Goodhouse) AK-47 X KGB 
Speed Queen (Mandala) Landraces, N. India, Himachal Pradesh X ?? 
Speedball (Reservoir) Sensi Star X DTC 99 
Spellbound (Dman) Williams Wonder X Sour Diesel 
Spice (Mr. Nice) Hawaiian Indica X Hawaiian Sativa 
Spontanica (KC Brains) Secret Project #1 X KC33 
Sputnik 1.0 (Subcool) Apollo 13 X Black Russian 
Sputnik 2.0 (Subcool) Sputnik 1.0 X Apollo 13 
Star Chief (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Himalaya Haze 
Star Gazer (Delta 9) [Warlock X AK-47] X Sensi Star 
Star Gazer (Dman) Endless Sky X Bubbleberry 
Starlight (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Northern Lights 
Starwalker (Canadian Seed Co.) [Romulan x Cinderella 99] X Cinderella 99 
Sticky Sista (Herbaria) Afghanistan, Hindu Kush X South African, Ciskei 
Stonehedge (Sagarmatha) Cambodian Sativa X Western Winds 
Stoney Baloney (Juan Moore) [Cinderella 99 X Kali Mist] X Tangerine 
Stoney High (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Super Skunk 
Sudden Impact (Blue Grass) [Mr. Nice G13 X Hashplant] X AK-47 
Sugar Babe (Paradise) Afghani X Swiss White Strain 
Sugar Baby (NCGA) Vic Highs Orange Crush X G13 Blue Widow 
Sugar Daddy (Capricorn) California Indica X Sugar Blossom 
Sugar Klingon (Dutch Flowers) Klingonberry X Fig Widow Queen 
Sugar Klingon II (Canadian Seed Co.) Klingonberry X Fig Widow Queen 
Sugar Loaf (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Pakistan X Capricho 
Sugarwarp (Reeferman) Texada Timewarp X Burmese 
Summer Queen (No Mercy) Everest Queen X Northern Light 
Sunshine #2 (Hill Temple) Sunshine X Deep Chunk 
Sunshine Daydream (Dman) Silver Spice X AK-47 
Super Afghani (World Wide Seeds) Afghani #1 X Super Skunk 
Super Dawg = Dawg X 86Sensi Super Skunk (sources: cannabible) 
Super Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X Jack Herer 
Super Haze (Dutch Passion) Original Haze X Skunk #1 
Super Impact (Blue Grass) Sudden Impact X Super Silver Haze 
Super Kimo (Brazilian Seed Company) UBC Chemo X Jack Herer X Haze Special 
Super Kush (BC Seed Co.) Hindu Kush X Northern Lights #5 
Super Sativa Plus (THC Seeds) Hawaiian Sativa X BC Biker Bud 
Super Silver Haze (Mr. Nice) [Northern Lights #5 x N. Haze] X [Skunk #1 x N. Haze] 
Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze (Reservoir) Super Silver Haze X Sour Diesel 
Super Silver Spice (Dman) Endless Sky X Silver Spice 
Super Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Afghani 
Super Star (Delta 9) Sensi Star X Sensi Star 
Super Sweet Cindy 05 (BOG) [Sweet Tooth #3 X Cinderella 99] X BogBubble 
Swazi Redbeard a.k.a Swazi Rooibaard (Afropips) Landraces; Swaziland, Nkomati 
Swazi Skunk (SeedsMan) Swazi X Skunk #1 
Sweet Apollo (Reservoir) SweetTooth #3 X Apollo 11 
Sweet Cindy (BOG) Sweet Tooth #3 X Cinderella 99 
Sweet Dreams (Almighty) Lionheart X ?? 
Sweet Dreams (KC Brains) Californian Big Bud Skunk X K.C.606 
Sweet Tooth 1.1 (DJ Short & Spice of Life) [Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Djs Blueberry] X Grapefruit 
Sweet Treat (Reeferman) Dutch Treat X Californian IBL 
Swiss Miss (Nirvana) Afghani X ?Ruderalis? 
SwissXT (KC Brains) Mr. Swiss X Double K.C. private project 
silver haze(mr nice) skunk x nothern light x haze 
soma a+( soma seeds)super skunk x big skunk korean x afghani x afghani hawaiian 
special haze(kc brains) nevil's haze x kc606 
special k(sagarmatha)slyder x western winds 
super silver haze(greenhouse) skunk x nothern light x haze 
swazi sa(flying dutchmen) skunk#1(m) x swaziland sativa(f) 
swazi skunk( african seeds)swazi sativa from the bigs peak highland 
sweet purple(paradise seeds) purple x dutch x mystery 
shark breath(dna)great white shark x jamaican lambsbread 
Sour Mint Chocolate: Chocolate Thai x Sour Diesel x Mint Bubbakush 
Sour Dog: BubbleChem x The Dog 
Stoney Hashplant13 : stb/13 xg13hp 
silverado arents: SilverDream x Northern Lights#2 
silverdream arents: PurpleDream x Swiss Sativa x Monstera


----------



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

T 
T.N.R. (KC Brains) Thai X Double K.C.2 
Taco (??) Ortega X Cinderella 99 
Tanzanian Magic (African Seeds) Landraces; Southern Tanzania 
Taskenti (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Uzbekistan 
Thai Lights (Dr. Atomic) Landraces; Thailand, Nakan Pranom X Northern Lights 
Thai-Tanic (Flying Dutchmen) Thai X Skunk 
The Crystal Ship (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Kodiak Gold 
The Dope (AAA Seeds) Northern Lights #5 X Haze 
The Other Crystal Ship (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Northern Light #5 
Thumper (Juan Moore) Trix X G13 
Thunder Fuckin Wonder (Reservoir) Matanuska Thundra X Williams Wonder 
Thunder Pearl (Reeferman) Early Pearl X Kodiak Gold 
Thunderfuck Diesel (Reservoir) Matanuska Tundra X Sour Diesel 
Timanfaya Devil (Afropips) [[Cape Verde X Congolese] X Nepalese] X Congolese 
Time Bomb (Legends) Texada Timewarp X Blueberry 
Titan (Federation) Romulan X BC Big Bud 
Titans Haze (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X Original Haze 
Top 44 (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Skunk X ?Vicking? 
Top Lady (HD Canadian) First Lady X Top 44 
Toxic Blue (Motarebel) Blue Kronic X Killian 
Trainwreck (Woodhorse) Mexican X Colombian X Afghani 
Trance (Dutch Passion) Skunk Indica X ?? 
Transkei Green (African Seeds) Landraces; South Africa, Transkei 
Tribal Vision (Afropips) Malberry X [Sweet Tooth #3 X Grapefruit X Congo Nepalese] 
Triple Afghan Slam (Reeferman) Combine 3 Afghani strains 
Trix (Juan Moore) [Blueberry X Northern Light] X Northern Light 
Tropical Timewarp (Reeferman) Punta Roja Colombian Red X African Timewarp 
Tropical Treat Special (Brazilian Seed) Colombian Gold X Colombian Jack X Haze Special X Skunk #1 
Turtle Power (Amsterdam Marijuana) Purple Power X Early Girl 
Twisted Fruit (Motarebel) Grapefruit X [Killer Queen X NYC Diesel] 
the doctor (greenhouse) great white shark X indienne du sud X superskunk 
the church (greenhouse) swiss sativa X super skunk X skunk X northern light 
The Black Queen : Black Domina X Space Queen 
The doctor (Green House)Great white Shark X Southe Indian X Super Skunk 
Serial Killer: Cali Grapfruit (femellle) X Mexican Sativa (male) 

U 
Uber Candy Haze (Dutch Flowers) Vietnamese Black x White Widow Thai and the Hawaiian x Neville's Haze
Ultimate Indoor (Capricorn) Northern Lights X Matanuska Thunder 
Ultimate Peak (Capricorn) Peak 19 X Bubbleberry 
Ultra Skunk (Dutch Passion) Swiss Skunk X Skunk 
ultra skunk(medifarm)big bud(m) x skunk(f) 



V 
Valley Queen (No Mercy) Everest Queen X Silver Pearl 
Very White (Celebrity) White Widow X Haze 
Viet Combo (Spice Brothers) Vietnamese X Vietnamese Black 
Viper (Reeferman) Blackseed X Burmese 
Voodoo (Dutch Passion) Thai X ?? 
Vortex (Subcool) Apollo 13 X Space Queen


----------



## ljjr (May 5, 2007)

W 
Wakeford (Reeferman) [Skunk #1 X Airborne G-13] X UBC Chemo 
Waldo (Apothecary) Pez X Purple Cherry 
Warlock (Magus) [Skunk X Skunk] X Afghani 
Warpberry (Patch Works) Texada Timewarp X Purple Pineberry 
White Cinderella (Canadian Seed Co.) BRG White Widow X Cinderella 99 
White Crystal (THC Seeds) White Lightning X Super Crystal 
White Flow (Capricorn) White Widow X Flow 
White Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) Dutch Treat X Nepali X Chemo 
White Himalayan Haze (GN03) White Widow X Himalayan Haze 
White KC (KC Brains) White Widow X Afghani X KC33 
White Light (Soma) Bubblegum X White Widow 
White Light (Willy Jack) Northern Lights X White Widow 
White Lightning (BC Seed Co.) Northern Lights #5 X White Widow 
White Mr. Nice (Blue Grass) White Haze X [Mr. Nice G-13 X Hashplant] 
White Rhino (Green House) Afghan X Brazilian X South Indian, Kerala 
White Rose (High Quality) Skunk X White Widow 
White Russian (Serious) AK-47 X White Widow 
White Satin (Mandala) Landraces; N. India, Punjab X ?? 
White Star (Capricorn) Sensi Star X White Widow 
White Star (Delta 9) New York City Diesel X Sensi Star 
White Tusk (Goodhouse) [Hawaii X Big Bud] X KGB 
White Widow (Green House) Brazilian X South Indian 
White Willow (Soma) White Widow X Afghain Hawaiian 
Widow Warrior (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Durban 
Widowrella (Canadian Pros) Cinderella 99 X White Widow 
Willie D (Reservoir) Williams Wonder X New York City Diesel 
Willijuana (Reeferman) Vietnamese X Burmese 
Willy Jack (Willy Jack) Williams Wonder X Jack Herer 
Willy Nelson (Reeferman) Vietnamese X Highland Nepalese 
Wonder 99 (Reservoir) Cinderella 99 X Williams Wonder 
Wonder Diesel (Reservoir) Williams Wonder X Sour Diesel 
Wonder Haze (Reservoir) Super Silver Haze X Williams Wonder 
Wonderberry (Sagarmatha) Bubbleberry X Williams Wonder 
white shark(greenhouse) super skunk x [brazilian x south indian] 
willy jack brainer(shadow seeds)brain child x[ brain x william wonder] 
WWII Purple Heart : Bubba Kush x Metal Haze 
Werthers:HP13 X Maui Sativa 

Y 
Yarkoum (Tiki) Landraces; Pakistan, Chitral Valley X secret F1 
Yellow Brick Wall (Juan Moore) Afghani X Columbian Gold 
Yumbolt (Sagarmatha) Landraces: Afghanistan X Landraces: Himalaya 

Z 
Zagorsk (Canadian Seed Co.) Killer Queen X Sugar Klingon 
Zamal (GN03) Landrace; La Reunion 
Zorro: Hash Plant X Grimm male

hope this helps someone out, it has been extremely helpful to me!

LJ

GROW ON!


----------



## CannaBoss (Jul 15, 2007)

Just found this in the archives, man what a great post! Thought some of you would enjoy this again.


----------



## alexk1130 (Jul 16, 2007)

thats pretty sick man. no afghani dream though


----------



## lookout (Oct 9, 2007)

No Snow Cap


----------



## dankseeds (Oct 16, 2007)

Princess Diesel (Reservoir) Ice Princess X Sour Diesel

i could have swore princess diesel was Princess x sour diesel, the cut c99 came from..... 

i could be wrong.... but i'm pretty sure thats what it said on the listing for the pack... 

wish i could get a cut of princess... mmm... that would be something...

great list, tho. i saw nearly the same one on icmag started back in 04

i think some one took it from there, then brought it to the next site.. 

i think it orignaly started back on overgrow... 

i miss OG 

plur


----------



## Theeassassin (Apr 19, 2008)

wow i had no idea there was so many


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 19, 2008)

Theeassassin said:


> wow i had no idea there was so many


lol, theres more than that too  new strains being created every day


----------



## D4rKeN (Mar 15, 2009)

damn some1 went to weed college lol


----------



## nuera59 (Mar 15, 2009)

Didnt see my new seeds here, KING KUSH greenhouse seeds! v.new..


----------



## ste147 (Mar 16, 2009)

how the fuck do i pick a strain i wana grow from all that shit hahahaha


----------



## mokino (Mar 16, 2009)

i see quebec gold in that list does anione know where to find some seeds


----------



## Phelps (Mar 26, 2009)

No Chemdawg on the list? That is one of the best strains in the world. I think it should be added, there would be no such thing as OG Kush and SourD if it werent for Chem.


----------



## Extortion22 (Mar 26, 2009)

missing 

5-Star 
Thai Stick


----------



## stephen94 (Apr 5, 2009)

nebula is not on there


----------



## jonnyseed (Apr 5, 2009)

what about g force


----------



## asphyxiated2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Add Morning Glory from Barney's farm to the list.


----------



## lloydx (Apr 29, 2009)

Purple Passion?


----------



## treehopper (Apr 29, 2009)

how many strains of cannabis are there? Hundreds? Thousands? i suppose if everyone gave their plant a name there could be infinite strains..


----------



## H.H. McNasty (May 8, 2009)

has anyone grown California Dream? im growing and and i want to know more about it. got female seeds and it is a little baby right now. anybody?


----------



## 5b4funk (Jun 23, 2009)

Dog Shit = Northern Lights X Jack Herer
Bubble Jack = Bubble Gum X Jack Herer


----------



## Smoked Out (Aug 13, 2009)

Oooh, thanks for this


----------



## ECTO206 (Sep 16, 2009)

here is some that aren't on the list:

Strawberry cough
Pink Haze
Trinity
white russian
fancy pants
cat piss
sno cap


----------



## casper23 (Sep 19, 2009)

it is so hard to keep an updated list of strains, so many different ones are being made all the damn time. hell i know a small time breeder that has one he calls after school detention (warlock x ak-47 x white widow).. it is some stanky ass shit and will floor ya. but thanks for the list mate.


----------



## potsmokinbasturd (Nov 4, 2009)

Dude are u in jail ???


----------



## greenesthaze (Nov 24, 2009)

i have these 2 plants i bought the seeds from a high times mag an they are called midnight morning glory... you forgot to mention those


----------



## greenesthaze (Nov 24, 2009)

treehopper said:


> how many strains of cannabis are there? Hundreds? Thousands? i suppose if everyone gave their plant a name there could be infinite strains..


well if you breed them you can create your own... so id just say thousands the attitude seed bank has a lot all on it's own


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 24, 2009)

How about Apple Jack (Seedism)
And White Berry (Paradise)


----------



## ghostridermike (Nov 27, 2009)

Blue Dream - Blueberry x Haze
Afwreck- Afghan x Trainwreck

I have both from my Co-op right now and they are both bomb.


----------



## iplantvirgin (Dec 12, 2009)

any body know about a strain called rasberry?


----------



## ganjaluvr (Dec 15, 2009)

anyone have any experience or know anything about a strain called

Ceres Skunk? I just ordered a 5pack of the feminized Ceres Skunk from SpeedySeedz.com


just wondering if anyone could enlighten me about this strain.

thanks in advance.


peace!


----------



## Lazer (Dec 15, 2009)

black jack - jack herer and black domina


----------



## ganjaluvr (Dec 19, 2009)

wow..


there's nobody around this site that has had

any growing experience with Ceres` Skunk 

strain?


I ordered the 5pack feminized Ceres Skunk.

_**UPDATE**_
​
The day I received my beans in the mail..

that night i went ahead and got my 

germination towel and got it damp 

enough to start germinating two of the 

Ceres Skunk seeds.



All I can say.. is so far I am very 

impressed with this strain. First attempt 

to grow this strain.. and first time I have 

ever ordered a Ceres strain period.




But yeah im very impressed at which how

fast these babies germinated for me. It 

took less than 48 hours. No bullshit 

either everyone. And to add to that.. not 

only did they germinated excellently they 

also popped their heads out from the soil 

tops.. with-in 36 hours of planting them 

into their pots.



I also had the same experience (with the

fast germination and growing) with the

Lemon Skunk lady I have currently from 

DNA Genetics. She too germinated very 

quickly.. and grew almost just as fast. 

She's currently on her 4th week of 

flowering (budding). She's really giving 

out her "skunky" smell inside my closet 

now that she's in her 4th week of 

flowering. Some hairs are starting to 

turn amber... so yeah she's looking 

healthy as she can be. Still got a total of 

5.5 weeks before I can smoke. 5.5 

weeks includes drying and curing times.

Back to the Ceres Skunk beans.



I currently have them in their pots.. under 

low lighting for right now.. until they get

about a week or so old. Then I'll give 

them a little more light.. as they mature. 

The older they get.. the more light I'll 

slowly introduce to them.

Soooo... so far, I'm very very impressed 

with the Ceres Skunk.. and the Lemon 

Skunk. Both excellent plants.. with great

genetics. Fast germination and 

growing... which the fact that they are 

'feminized' seeds could have something to 

do with how fast they germinate.. and the 

possible the reason why they grow so 

fast. Now, I'm not 100% on this.. so I'll 

have to get back with ya on that.




Anyhow, if anyone has any growing tips 

for me.... for my Ceres Skunk plants, it 

sure would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.
Grazie.
Peace.
Happy Holiday's
Happy New Years' to everyone at RUI.ORG


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 19, 2009)

cool beans...


----------



## bong hoger (Jan 10, 2010)

holy shit!! i wantw them all!


----------



## 69wombat69 (Jan 10, 2010)

ghostridermike said:


> Afwreck- Afghan x Trainwreck
> 
> .


thought it was called plane wreck lol

also, didnt see any pineapple kush on there. definitely one of my favorite strains ever


----------



## KakKakKax (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you for the great resource, now I'll know where I can go to drool over the selection!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 5, 2011)

bump+.. cuz its a nice list
*not that it matters this late in the game, but the guy who said Thai stick is a strain... it really isnt... Thai Stick is a form of presentation of bud... The strain would be a Landrace Sativa that has been tied to a dried hemp/wood stick with hemp fiber.. also before tying to the stick there would be hash oil applied to the stick sort of like a glue....


----------



## Natural Gas (Mar 22, 2013)

Thought I would give this list a bump...FWIW


----------



## sonomascomaaroma (Oct 13, 2013)

Heres some l like romulan, og nepal, purple nepal, og 18, chem 4, jilly bean, sonoma coma, sonoma grapes, sonoma skunk, 707 headband, tinkerbell, rock candy, bubbas gift, black pearl, cherry pie, blackcherry soda, timewreck, og larry, skywalker, purple platinum, grape god, grape ape,sour grape lemurdaddy, pink jasmine cream soda, lilikoi, kens granddaddy, kens cashcrop, ace of spades, kings blend, blue hawiian, alpha blue, platinum clouds, platinum cookies, fire og, wheelchair, pinnapple jack, grand tahoe og, maui wowwie, grandaddy grapes, super jack, super grapes, super grandaddy, super romulan, pittbull shit, flo, bubba kush 98, andddd im gonna go smokeee


----------

